# Tar Balls



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Last week I went out in some pretty high surf, while raking for sand fleas I dug up 3-4 tar balls. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Was out on Johnson beach Sunday and there were thousands laying on the sand where the shells wash up.
Will be like that for 20 years plus.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

reminds me of the spill off thecoast of central america in the 70's, sticking all over your feet, the same toward navarre


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Quite a few west of Opal Beach this a.m.


----------

